# Pure venustum ‘fox catcher’ FCC/AOS



## Junglejewel (Jan 26, 2020)

View attachment 17995
View attachment 17994
View attachment 17994
Here is a first time bloomer for me of venustum ‘fox catcher’ FCC/AOS


----------



## kiwi (Jan 26, 2020)

That’s really nice


----------



## Don I (Jan 26, 2020)

It is very nice.
Don


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2020)

a small division? Nice stance


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 27, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> a small division? Nice stance


It was a seedling I got from Orchid Inn about a year ago now.


----------



## Hien (Jan 27, 2020)

Very beautiful.
You said it was a seedling?
In that case ,
might it be a selfing of the 'fox catcher' clone
or a 'Fox Catcher' cross with another venustum ?
because division usually come with 3 growths or 2 growths ( an old growth, a current growth and a new lead )
I have not heard of peoples making a seedling size division before (most of the time the seedling size lead does not have its own roots until that growth becomes more mature ) unlike plantlets from flask have roots from the starting tiny size.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 27, 2020)

If it came from Sam, it's either a selfing of the Paph. venustum 'Foxcatcher' FCC/AOS clone or an outcross of 'Foxcatcher ' to a different venustum clone.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 27, 2020)

It’s a selfing of his pure foxcatcher clone.


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 27, 2020)

I thought so; Above average in form and color compared to others I’ve seen.


----------



## Hien (Jan 27, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> It’s a selfing of his pure foxcatcher clone.


1) in that case you should not call it paph venustum "Fox catcher" FCC/AOS, or tag it like that in your pot , because if one day someone get a division from your plant , he or she may confuse that he/she got the real clone Fox Catcher , and there will be confusion in breeding if that person start to make crosses using that division.
2) that is not to say that your plant is inferior to the clone 'Fox Catcher' .
I would guess that some of the plants result from the selfing of Fox Catcher would be inferior to the original, some would be equal to , and some maybe even superior to the parent 'Fox Catcher'
3) You could even name this clone with your name or anyone's name that you like and with the parenthesis such as paph venustum ' Junglejewel' (Fox Catcher x self), but it is it own individual clone, and until you enter for judging , it will get its own award , however the FCC/AOS is only go with the original Fox Catcher or divisions .


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 27, 2020)

Hien said:


> 1) in that case you should not call it paph venustum "Fox catcher" FCC/AOS, or tag it like that in your pot , because if one day someone get a division from your plant , he or she may confuse that he/she got the real clone Fox Catcher , and there will be confusion in breeding if that person start to make crosses using that division.
> 2) that is not to say that your plant is inferior to the clone 'Fox Catcher' .
> I would guess that some of the plants result from the selfing of Fox Catcher would be inferior to the original, some would be equal to , and some maybe even superior to the parent 'Fox Catcher'
> 3) You could even name this clone with your name or anyone's name that you like and with the parenthesis such as paph venustum ' Junglejewel' (Fox Catcher x self), but it is it own individual clone, and until you enter for judging , it will get its own award , however the FCC/AOS is only go with the original Fox Catcher or divisions .


I don’t take it that serious.... I just have fun and grow my plants....


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 27, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> I thought so; Above average in form and color compared to others I’ve seen.


Thank you Tom. I’d love to get my hands on some of the venustum’s I’ve seen come from you. There’s been stunning ones!!! Venustum’s are my favorite and I have about 30 different forms and am always looking for more that are different than all my others.


----------



## Hien (Jan 28, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> Thank you Tom. I’d love to get my hands on some of the venustum’s I’ve seen come from you. There’s been stunning ones!!! Venustum’s are my favorite and I have about 30 different forms and am always looking for more that are different than all my others.


30 different forms of venustum, my God, you are a real connoisseur of paph venustum already ,perhaps i should not write the previous post.
By the way do you have a dark red venustum from Tibet yet?
https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/paph-venustum-from-s-himalaya-of-tibet.24253/


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 28, 2020)

Its important that you correctly name it. so add " X self" to the tag.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 28, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> Its important that you correctly name it. so add " X self" to the tag.


I figured people would’ve got that without having to put it, but obviously not... haha!


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 28, 2020)

Hien said:


> 30 different forms of venustum, my God, you are a real connoisseur of paph venustum already ,perhaps i should not write the previous post.
> By the way do you have a dark red venustum from Tibet yet?
> https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/paph-venustum-from-s-himalaya-of-tibet.24253/


That one I do not have, but man..., would I love too!!


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Jan 28, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 28, 2020)

Great venustum...as is the Tibet venustum also.


----------



## musa (Jan 28, 2020)

30 venustum! You really seem to know what you are doing!!!
Could you give us a little info on your growing conditions?


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 28, 2020)

Hien said:


> 30 different forms of venustum, my God, you are a real connoisseur of paph venustum already ,perhaps i should not write the previous post.
> By the way do you have a dark red venustum from Tibet yet?
> https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/paph-venustum-from-s-himalaya-of-tibet.24253/


Ha you read my mind to ask...looking for that one...


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 28, 2020)

musa said:


> 30 venustum! You really seem to know what you are doing!!!
> Could you give us a little info on your growing conditions?


Venustum’s seem to be the easiest of all my Paph’s, as well as my favorite. In my opinion, the are the “wildest”, most “uncharted” looking of all the Paph’s with the brain like pouch and snake skin pattern on the leaves of the truer wild strains. As for my conditions, I grow all my Orchid’s in my home in a west window. They get a couple hours of direct sunlight in the afternoons. I have a cold air humidifier, but only for the last year. I try to keep it around 60% humidity during the day, and 40-45% at night. All my Paph’s bloomed reliably before the humidifier, I just notice a difference of the flowers lasting longer due to the humidity. I grow most my Paph’s, including my venustum’s, in a mix of about 50% New Zealand sphagnum moss, 25% small orchiata bark, and 25%, #3 perlite. I have a few venustum’s in “experimental” media, and they all flourish too. One in 80% small CHC, 10% #3 perlite, and 10% small characol. A few in straight sphagnum moss, one in 50% coco peat, and 50% small orchiata bark, and every one of them does great!! They are the least “fussy” of the Paph’s for me. They seem happy no matter what you throw at them, as long as they have tons of water!! When I first started growing venustum, I did the traditional recommendation of letting them get only slightly moist before watering, and I’d always get the same results of spikes dying, and the overall plant growth being weak and slight. Now, my venustum’s FLOURISH!!, and I keep them almost wet all year long. No rest period. I keep most my Paph’s on the constant very moist side these days, especially the Indian species and Borneo/Sumatra species and they all flourish now.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 28, 2020)

These are the results I get now from keeping my venustum’s almost wet.


----------



## Hien (Jan 28, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> View attachment 18056
> 
> These are the results I get now from keeping my venustum’s almost wet.


I notice two pipes next to the plant.
Are you aware that tobacco product could infect your orchids with virus? see the part on Viral diseases at the ned of the article
https://www.missouribotanicalgarden...rdening Help/Factsheets/Orchid Problems34.pdf


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 29, 2020)

Hien said:


> I notice two pipes next to the plant.
> Are you aware that tobacco product could infect your orchids with virus? see the part on Viral diseases at the ned of the article
> https://www.missouribotanicalgarden.org/Portals/0/Gardening/Gardening Help/Factsheets/Orchid Problems34.pdf


Well.., that’s a risk I’m willing to take then. Pipe smoking is a dying art and a family tradition. I’ve been pipe smoking for 17 years and have been growing Orchid’s for 6 years now, and have been good so far... there’s never a time that I don’t have tobacco residue on my hands, and I handle my plants on a regular basis.., so I don’t know. I believe you, but so be it...


----------



## musa (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks JJ for the very detailed description, helps a lot, just one little thing: what temperature ranges do you have?
Thanks
Michael


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 29, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> View attachment 18056
> 
> These are the results I get now from keeping my venustum’s almost wet.


Can't argue with that result! Good growing.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 29, 2020)

musa said:


> Thanks JJ for the very detailed description, helps a lot, just one little thing: what temperature ranges do you have?
> Thanks
> Michael


No problem at all Musa!! In the winter, the bedroom stays about 64-66 degrees day and night, and by the summer, it goes up to around 78-80 degrees day and night.


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 29, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Can't argue with that result! Good growing.


Thank you Tom!


----------



## musa (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks JJ
My temps are higher, but it is still worth a try...


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 30, 2020)

musa said:


> Thanks JJ
> My temps are higher, but it is still worth a try...


That shouldn’t be a problem. North East Indian jungles are quite a bit hotter in the wet season.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice collection of venustums. I just acquired a large division of Paph. venustum var measurianum ‘J&L’ from the owners. Still on the lookout for the red pouch ones. The adventure continues!!


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 31, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice collection of venustums. I just acquired a large division of Paph. venustum var measurianum ‘J&L’ from the owners. Still on the lookout for the red pouch ones. The adventure continues!!


Nice!! I bet it’s a beauty!


----------



## Junglejewel (Jan 31, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nice collection of venustums. I just acquired a large division of Paph. venustum var measurianum ‘J&L’ from the owners. Still on the lookout for the red pouch ones. The adventure continues!!



Look at the red pouch on this one of mine!! It’s a stunner!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 1, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> View attachment 18108
> Look at the red pouch on this one of mine!! It’s a stunner!


Beautiful! What are the clonal names of the parents?


----------



## Hien (Feb 1, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> View attachment 18108
> Look at the red pouch on this one of mine!! It’s a stunner!


exquisite,
and yes, just as Tom's asking, the parents' clonal names would help us in looking out for potential nice blooming plants.


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 1, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Beautiful! What are the clonal names of the parents?


This one was from Orchid Inn. It’s venustum ‘pink wings’ x ‘flat wings’. Sam says both parents have 75% ‘fox catcher’ in their breeding.


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 1, 2020)

Nice breeding line. Thanks!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 1, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> View attachment 18108
> Look at the red pouch on this one of mine!! It’s a stunner!


Stunning indeed! One of my ‘want to trade for’ in future!


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 1, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Nice breeding line. Thanks!


No problem Tom!


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 1, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Stunning indeed! One of my ‘want to trade for’ in future!


Orchid Inn has them in stock right now.


----------



## Hien (Feb 1, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> This one was from Orchid Inn. It’s venustum ‘pink wings’ x ‘flat wings’. Sam says both parents have 75% ‘fox catcher’ in their breeding.


Your plant indeed inherited the good genetic programming, the parents' names were so apt . Your plant's petals are both so flat and pink, the pouch is so good too .


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 1, 2020)

Hien said:


> Your plant indeed inherited the good genetic programming, the parents' names were so apt . Your plant's petals are both so flat and pink, the pouch is so good too .


It is indeed an amazing specimen. The bloom has been open for 32 days now and is still just as stunning and the petals are still just as flat.


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 1, 2020)

Update!! I emailed photos of the venustum ‘fox catcher’ FCC/AOS x self, and the venustum ‘pink wings’ x ‘flat wings’ to Sam from Orchid Inn, and he asked to use the photos on his web page!!! I said of course!!! I thought that was pretty cool!!


----------



## blondie (Feb 2, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 2, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> It is indeed an amazing specimen. The bloom has been open for 32 days now and is still just as stunning and the petals are still just as flat.


Amazing! Good lasting power!


----------



## gego (Feb 6, 2020)

Jj, are you using RO?


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 6, 2020)

gego said:


> Jj, are you using RO?


Reverse osmosis? I use distilled water in the warmer months that I pick up from Walgreens, and in the colder months, I’ll use some hot tap water to mix with the now cold jugs of distilled water.


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 6, 2020)

Another thing... all I use in ways of food or fertilizers, is Green Jungle, from Orchid Web, and I only use it in the spring and summer. I give them nothing in the fall and winter.


----------



## gego (Feb 6, 2020)

Thanks, just curious, do you know the TDS of your tap? The Ph?


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 6, 2020)

gego said:


> Thanks, just curious, do you know the TDS of your tap? The Ph?


No problem at all!! And no, I do not know. I don’t take it that serious. I just water, with mostly distilled water, and mix in the tap when it’s cold. I try not to take growing Orchid’s as serious as others. I water, give decent light, ceiling fan for air circulation, and experiment with mixes and higher moister, and have fun. If things have to be so complicated and technical, it takes the enjoyment out of a hobby and makes it a chore... just how I feel I guess. I think people would have better luck growing Orchid’s if they have the confidence to try new growing techniques and not stay in the “norms” of what we are told have to be done with growing.


----------



## gego (Feb 6, 2020)

Im always interested to know and learn from other growers. It is very seldom to see paph grower using a good amount of moss. And there are many reasons why it is seldom used. And one of them is the low pH of that medium. You did something that made the use of moss possible. I have a feeling your tap having high tds and pH has something to do about it in addition to your fertilizer.
One comment on that plant you posted above. You can see the oldest leaves are bigger than the new growths. Would it be nice if you can have those big leaves again? Very nice flower. Good growing...


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 6, 2020)

gego said:


> Im always interested to know and learn from other growers. It is very seldom to see paph grower using a good amount of moss. And there are many reasons why it is seldom used. And one of them is the low pH of that medium. You did something that made the use of moss possible. I have a feeling your tap having high tds and pH has something to do about it in addition to your fertilizer.
> One comment on that plant you posted above. You can see the oldest leaves are bigger than the new growths. Would it be nice if you can have those big leaves again? Very nice flower. Good growing...


I’m a very curious person as well. I love to learn new ways of growing and trying new things. As far as the tap water, I’d say with it mixed in in the winter, I’d say it only makes up about 15% of the yearly total water, so I don’t think that would make a big difference? I’m not too sure tho... like I said, I just have fun, like to try to do the complete opposite of what we are told not to do, and see what results I get. I always seem to get pretty good results, especially with the high sphagnum percentage. That’s probably the best thing that’s happened to the quality of foliage, flowers, and growth rate of my plants. Major improvements!! And yes, the older leaves are bigger, but that was due to them being in pretty low light for a year or two. Since I’ve had them in higher light, the leaves have been smaller which is to be expected, which I actually like better as well. I tend to like plants to be more compact, but what’s very satisfying to me about having venustum’s especially in higher light, is the red pigments under the leaves are way way better and stronger with higher light.


----------



## gego (Feb 7, 2020)

Maybe 15% is good enough, moss can keep those tds longer so tds could accumulate to a certain level.
If you like to try, experiment one plant without using any tap. That will answer your question and I would like to know the result. Should be very interesting.


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 7, 2020)

gego said:


> Maybe 15% is good enough, moss can keep those tds longer so tds could accumulate to a certain level.
> If you like to try, experiment one plant without using any tap. That will answer your question and I would like to know the result. Should be very interesting.


I’ve actually have wanted to try that, but the jugged distilled water gets too cold in the winter. Only way to use it purely, would be to microwave the distilled water. Lol


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 7, 2020)

Excellent thread!

Love the photos!


----------



## gego (Feb 7, 2020)

Junglejewel said:


> I’ve actually have wanted to try that, but the jugged distilled water gets too cold in the winter. Only way to use it purely, would be to microwave the distilled water. Lol


Just for a plant, have a separate sprayer and let it warm up near the plant the whole night then spray in the morning.


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 7, 2020)

Greenpaph said:


> Excellent thread!
> 
> Love the photos!


Thank you much!! It’s fun to share and view others sharing.


----------



## Junglejewel (Feb 7, 2020)

gego said:


> Just for a plant, have a separate sprayer and let it warm up near the plant the whole night then spray in the morning.


Ya that might be a good way of doing it. I might just try that!


----------

